
Linux 5.1-rc1 - pul
https://lore.kernel.org/lkml/CAHk-=wj1c_Tb-wwM6qaPLdggXtW3rOh1JzYUOs+O7PsHt-=+jg@mail.gmail.com/T/#u
======
josteink
Does this fix the GPL-only FPU-state/ZFS nonsense introduced in 5.0?

If so, why not? Seems like such a pointless source of needless friction.

~~~
ac29
For those who aren't aware of this, there's a mailing list thread starting
here: [https://lore.kernel.org/lkml/CAB9dFdsZb-
sZixeOzrt8F50h1pnUK2...](https://lore.kernel.org/lkml/CAB9dFdsZb-
sZixeOzrt8F50h1pnUK2W2Cxx8+xjhgd0=6xs7iw@mail.gmail.com/)

